# Accuracy with wrist rocket



## SteelBallViking

I'm new to slingshots (at least returning) and I have only owned wrist rockets from childhood till recently, I remember being a much better shot lol. I have acquired a Daisy Powerline F16 and I am much more accurate with it than a rocket, both hammer grip and thumb index finger support style. So with this said I think I'm more suited for flat bands. Oh I also shoot 'gangsta' style.


----------



## August West

I am from Andrews and my wife is from Marble, small world. 

I shoot mainly naturals, treeforks that I cut and finish myself. I am no fan of wrist braced models or commercial tubes. I think if you go find you a good laurel or dogwood fork, some thin chinese tubes, thergand gold or latex from Simple shot you will like it a lot better than what is available locally. Forgot to say Golds gym extra heavy green flats from wal mart are decent, they also sell a good rotary cutter and mat.


----------



## treefork

The F16 and wrist rocket will shoot much better with flat bands attached than the original tubes.The tubes that come with these production slings don't work well.The is a large air gap that gets compressed inconsistently and things go bad from there,


----------



## flippinout

RatGod13

The next time you are in Asheville, swing by the SimpleShot shop and we will show you the ways of the flatband and the glorious fun they hold.


----------



## SteelBallViking

August West said:


> I am from Andrews and my wife is from Marble, small world.
> 
> I shoot mainly naturals, treeforks that I cut and finish myself. I am no fan of wrist braced models or commercial tubes. I think if you go find you a good laurel or dogwood fork, some thin chinese tubes, thergand gold or latex from Simple shot you will like it a lot better than what is available locally. Forgot to say Golds gym extra heavy green flats from walmart are decent, they also sell a good rotary cutter and mat.


Oh wow it really is my mother in law use to work for native touch in andrews, and i am (once business picks back up) supposed to work for pike at Cherokee County Cycles.



flippinout said:


> RatGod13
> 
> The next time you are in Asheville, swing by the SimpleShot shop and we will show you the ways of the flatband and the glorious fun they hold.


Oh i most defiantly will, I was looking on the simple shot site for a few items.


----------



## Berkshire bred

you can buy reasonable slingshots that are handmade online for example gamekeeper john. but there is nothing more satisfying than shooting a slingshot that you made yourself, so go and cut a nice natural tree fork cut of the bark round the handle and fork tips sand it down and put a theraband gold bands set on it and that will b great for a simple restart to slingshots.


----------



## SteelBallViking

i can build my own (better with steel than wood) and i am working on a natural now.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:56002]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:55907]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:55908]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:55909]


----------



## August West

Round those fork tips, put some flats on there and you'll soon forget about wrist braced slingshots.


----------



## SteelBallViking

i Dont like braced slingshots, im ready to start building customs with wood and steel untill my 3d printer gets here. then ill do abs ones.


----------



## Mr.Teh

With NC you are in the perfect area, use the offer from simple-shot, a better support does not exist 

the fork looks really good, you can shape/make what you want from it, have fun !!


----------

